# Loulus litter



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Well heres some pics of Loulous litter now 4 1/2 weeks old. They are all playingin the puppy pen just after feeding time.
View attachment 6293


View attachment 6294


View attachment 6295


View attachment 6296


View attachment 6297


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

I WANT ONEEEEEEEEEEEEE 

rose they are soooo adorable I want them all lol......I have to say I love the black and white mine was that colour many moons ago.

Its hard to believe they are still so young they look so bouncy and fluffy.

U gotta promise me if I try and beg you wotever happens u won't let me have one OH would leave me lol


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Paula C said:


> I WANT ONEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> rose they are soooo adorable I want them all lol......I have to say I love the black and white mine was that colour many moons ago.
> 
> ...


I promise you i wont let you have one.  They are actualyy brindle/white but look black/white in photos.


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> I promise you i wont let you have one.  They are actualyy brindle/white but look black/white in photos.


they are gorgeous.....are you keeping any of them????


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Paula C said:


> they are gorgeous.....are you keeping any of them????


Yes one of Mias litter a boy and called him Prince hes a tiny one


----------



## snowey (Apr 18, 2008)

They are beautiful - cant believe how much they have grown lol


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

snowey said:


> They are beautiful - cant believe how much they have grown lol


I know they seem to grow every day.


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> Yes one of Mias litter a boy and called him Prince hes a tiny one


awww how on earth did u just pick one lol.....I could never breed I would be hopeless and want them all......shame really cos apparantly Maya has a really good bloodline her proper name is Elles Tinkerbelle it suits her lol dont know why they called her Maya  but we didnt change cos at 5 months she knew her name and we didnt want to confuse her.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww they are gorgeous,,,,,,,,,,,,little bundles of fluff,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,so sweet,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Paula C said:


> awww how on earth did u just pick one lol.....I could never breed I would be hopeless and want them all......shame really cos apparantly Maya has a really good bloodline her proper name is Elles Tinkerbelle it suits her lol dont know why they called her Maya  but we didnt change cos at 5 months she knew her name and we didnt want to confuse her.


Loulous proper name is Flossy Princess OH said you dont think im shouting Flossy so called her Loulou lol


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> Loulous proper name is Flossy Princess OH said you dont think im shouting Flossy so called her Loulou lol


Ha ha......I can see his point!  Maya rarely gets called her name anyway....shes either pupster or ratfink dont ask me why 

Is she named after the perfume???? I remember wearing loulou all the time when I was younger!  oh the good old days


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Paula C said:


> Ha ha......I can see his point!  Maya rarely gets called her name anyway....shes either pupster or ratfink dont ask me why
> 
> Is she named after the perfume???? I remember wearing loulou all the time when I was younger!  oh the good old days


No when we bought her i just had Loulou in my head dont know why. Yeah i used to wear Loulou too lol.


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

Its hard to believe looking at them now we were talking about them being born just a few weeks ago! how time flies eh


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

they are all absoutly gorgeous,,, well done loulu


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

SHWWWWEEEETTTT  gorgeous


----------



## thedog (Jan 4, 2008)

Lovin the pics!!!! Been to see these little babies today as we're having one of them and trust me if you all went to see them you'd want more than one i now want them all he hexxxx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

wow how they have grown...i too remember sitting at my pc and waiting step by step...well done to you and mum.
there's something about a new life that just makes ya feel great


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

ahhh bless them so sweet


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanx to you all for your nice comments.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

they are gorgeous cant believe how much they have grown it lovely to see them again


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> they are gorgeous cant believe how much they have grown it lovely to see them again


Thanx hun


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

hi they are still dead cute but they are growing quickly 

wont be long and they will be ready for new mums and dads 

they grow up to fast they shold stay pups 4eva...


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> hi they are still dead cute but they are growing quickly
> 
> wont be long and they will be ready for new mums and dads
> 
> they grow up to fast they shold stay pups 4eva...


No cause id keep them all, love this stage in puppys


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> No cause id keep them all, love this stage in puppys


yes they are lovely to watch very entertaining..


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

They are so super cute


----------

